# CNY Plowers



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

:waving: Anyone in the CNY or surrounding area like to get together to meet for a couple of drinks Maybe Sonjaab will let us come to his place. So we can get to know each other and exchange some info before the snow starts falling.


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

Sign me up!! I'll be there- ust let me know when and where!!

Bill


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YO...........NO problem guys.......

HEY where the ####! is that lake effect we
were supposed to get?

Got sunshine and a eclipse instead.........

We did get some snowflakes out here in 
Hannibal Sat. am tho.!

Man,,,,,,Rig ready to go too...........Geo

EDIT: Hey guys......there are a couple more CNY
guys here Stanza and another fella from Weedsport too!


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Sonjaab,

Hopefully a few more guys will want to meet as well as you and Bill. 

What date is good for everyone? I look forward to meeting you guys.

Weathermen pridicting Lake Effect Snow for Wed. into Thurs.

payup


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY SYRACUSE GUYS,

Some of us are gonna meet Sunday (16th) aka
tomorrow at Applebees on RT 31 just off rt 481 N.
Near great northern mall..In front of Chase Pitkin.

About 2:30........Nascar and Football !

Its pretty casual there so ya can bring the 'ol ball
and chain or the rugrats !

Bill is coming with his wife....... 
I gotta bring the 15 yo and get him some shoes
and stop at Chase Pitkin..............

Will have Turkey Wings on for ya to check out !

Too bad we don't have a little lake effect to play with!
.............geo


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

*Here's some pics of the meet today*

Just a few shots of todays meet- got four of us together, we're up for another meet if anyone is interested before the snow starts to really fly!

Bill


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

*Sonjaab's truck*

Here's one of that crazy guy Sonjaab!!

Thanks for the drink today sir!!

Bill


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

*Here's my beast!*

Here's one of mine


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

*And here's Joe3113's*

Here's one of Joe3113's trucks! His Brother in law runs the second for him- good guys!!!

Bill


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks to all who came out today- we had a good time!

Bill


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

*like to join you guys to meet ya!*

HI GUYS! THIS IS TJP FROM KIRKWOOD, N.Y. I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOU GUYS SOMETIME WHEN YOU MEET AGAIN IF THAT IS OK WITH YOU GUYS EVEN THOUGH I AM AN HOUR FROM SYRACUSE AREA. IF IT IS OK FOR ME TO JOIN YOU GUYS JUST GIVE ME TIME AND PLACE TO MEET YOU AT AND I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT THERE.

THANKS GUYS AND PRAY FOR SOME WHITE GOLD, TJP :waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TJP...........NO problem bro ! Will try to give more
advance notice next time !

Leaving for Philly Sat........so will wave at ya when
we pass by on RT 81 !...................geo


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Guys. Always like to meet the other guys in the area. Also willing to help anybody out with plowing in a pinch if I am free. Give me a shout the next time everybody meets.

2000 Ford F-250 with 7'6" Fisher plow
Snowway tailgate spreader
1988 Chevy 3500 Diesel with 8 foot Western plow
Kubota compact tractor with bucket


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY DJ.....Post your phone # or e-mall add.
The PM s here are still not working !

Check out our Syracuse meet and greet pics a few
posts back [email protected]


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry forgot. [email protected] is the email


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Guys, Im in Lafayette, not right in the city. I dont do much plowing (my own drive and a couple neighbors) but the truck is dependable and Ive plowed for my boss for several years before he got out of that end of the business. My phone is (315)677-4684, cell is (315)395-8473. My email is [email protected] Our landscaping season will probably come to an end in a couple weeks and then I will be available most of the time. Feel free to give a shout if you can use help in a pinch. My buddy with a new chevy is in the same situation. Hes in Chittenango. I am out of town occasionally. Id also like to get together whenever the group does. Always looking for an excuse to get out.
Ray Lowe


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY Ray...............Are you part of the Lowe family
from Pompey NY ?

Did your uncle/grampa use to own a gas station there?
If so I know your family !......................geo


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

I grew up in Pompey. My uncle Jim owned the gas station there for 35 yrs, my grandfather lived accross the street. My parents still live in Pompey. I know the area like the back of my hand so if anyone needs help in that area Im just a few minutes away. Sall world isnt it!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NO S**T ! Thats your crew. 
I grew up on Berry Rd.! Man thats yuppy gentleman
farm area now !
Ask your people if they know the Holbrooks...........
Hey where is your cousin
Terry now? I haven't seen her in YEARS.......
She still married?..................geo


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

yeah I know Dad was best buddies with Bob (RFH) and Ron and I remember Ken. I dont keep in touch with Terry but I see her every year or so. Last I heard she was still married (no comment). Do I know you?? Did you grown in Pompey or I should say at least "get older" there? Ive yet to grow up but just keep getting older.
Ray (Maybe you knew me as Chip)


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RAY......was there till i was 10........Then to Liverpool
NY.........LOng time ago!

Andrea Goodwater from the Maples Inn was one of my
teachers in Syr.

Hey uncle Ron, Ken, and the whole clan have summer
places in Alexandria Bay NY.
I own a motel there also.
We can hook up this summer up there. Bring your woman
and rugrats too !
We got boats, jetskis, and fishin' poles to keep all
amused ! Cold beer too..............geo bradshaw


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey CNY guys.................

How about another meet up this Sunday Dec. 14 th?
at Hooters in Clay NY ( Near the Great northern Mall)
sometime in the afternoon?.............geo


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Im game! TA-TAs and snowplows... What more could a guy ask for? Ray


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Ray shoot me your email add.........Need to tell ya something
[email protected] ..........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey all................Is it blasting out you way?

It sure is here.......Maybe we will have to postpone todays
meet?

I think around 2;30 we are gonna be busy aka $$$$
pushin that white gold........................geo


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Guys, Whats up? I just bought a 99' F550 and it comes with the mounting plates for a Fisher. Im looking for a minute mount to go on this thing, at least an 8' or 9'. Any help would be appreciated, I dont wanna dump 4 gs right now on a new blade. 

I dont know about you guys but I am enjoying our little break right now in CNY !!:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SCAPES..........Check sundays Syr. POST newspaper.
There is a used Fisher under the snow equip.
section of the classifieds. Sez complete blade power
angle on Blazer $1000. 315-488-5810
Will keep a eye out in my local freebie rags too..........geo

Even better shoot me a e-mail at [email protected]
I have info for you...........geo


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

No snow to plow, a little time off work, seems almost like a good time to get together for a  doesnt it? Anyone else game? Ray


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey Ray ! Doing any plowing? I got to scrape a BIG
inch of $now/$lush and do some $alting today !

Cool I am ready for Hooters........Maybe this Sunday
afternoon ! Post or give me a call 564-7343......
 ........geo


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

HEY GEO, IF YOU GUYS MEET THIS SUNDAY I WOULD LIKE TO COME IF I CAN MAKE IT, LET ME KNOW WHEN , WHERE, AND WHAT TIME. TO BAD YOU ALL COULDN'T MEET IN VESTAL, N.Y. AT THE HOOTERS THERE. LET ME KNOW EITHER WAY PLEASE, TJP


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey tjp, I'll meet you at the Vestal Hooters. I live in Conklin. Let me know when. Theres another guy here from Chenango Co. - I'll have to see if he want's to hook up.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

T Berry.......Hey syracuse NY here....That Hooters meet was
a few weeks ago ! Shoot tjp a PM..maybe we can get
hooked up down there............

Its a 2 hr. ride for me so I will need to stay at a hotel nearby!
I love a road trip! Keep postin'!..............geo


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

hey there Bterry, I would to meet everyone at Hooters in Vestal. How does January 31 sound to you to meet it's on a saturday. I'm off of work that day so i'm free all day. Just let me know the time and i'll be there. If you want to call me, my cell # is 343-2094.Thanks guys and keep me posted or call me on my cell. I can't wait to meet you all.  TJP


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TJP.........Hey...Is there any hotels near that Hooters ?
Since ya know the area better than me you would know !

Since I come to PARTY.....I need a hotel close by to stay
at ! A DWI and I will lose my liquor license..........

Let me know.........geo


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll be there - providing I'm not plowing of course, and I don't have something else come up that can't be avoided. Pretty slim chance of that though. What's best for you guy's - afternoon or evening? 

sonjabb - There's a bunch of hotels nearby, we'll get you a list.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BT..........Hey..found a Ho-Jos right next door to Hooters!
50 bucks a nite...............I'm ready !............geo


----------



## tjp (Sep 9, 2003)

HEY BTERRY, WE ARE GONNA MEET AT HOOTERS IN VESTAL AT 2:00PM ON SATURDAY, JANUARY 31. I HOPE THAT TIME IS OK WITH YOU . LET ME KNOW I POSTED ON MY CELL # ON ABOVE POSTS. THANKS, TJP


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

2:00 PM it is, see you there. I invited a few others, we'll see it they come too.


----------



## sspearl (Dec 18, 2003)

*Hooters*

Looks like it might be a good time!! I see if I can make it. I could always enjoy drinking more beer!!!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS........Post replys in the Southern Tier NY and northern PA meet and greet thread to keep it at the top.

It won't confuse the Syracuse guys either !....geo


----------

